# Confessions = reformed?



## lifelong_sinner (Feb 2, 2022)

Hello all. I have a question about confessions in churches. Do all reformed churches follow a confession? And do you have to follow a confession in order to be considered reformed? Odd wording, but im trying to figure out what the reformed view is on churches/denominations that dont follow a confession?


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Feb 2, 2022)

To be Reformed is to be Confessional, for sure.

In a Facebook group I am a member of, we identified some "marks" of what it means to be Reformed.

1. Calvinistic
2. Creedal
3. Confessional
4. Covenant Theology
5. Cessationist
6. Affirms the Five Solas
7. Affirms the Threefold Division of the Law and the three uses of the law.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

